# Planning our move



## Nat.h (Feb 20, 2014)

My partner is a South African living in the Uk currently, but we are planning a move to Johannesburg. We are not yet married and are now wondering if we should do this before moving. Does anyone know if it will help with my visa?


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Here's my non immigration expert advice - yes - it' better to be married and to do your application with a marriage certificate. We did that with my husband and it was no issue. Granted - we'd been married for close to 10 years in the USA before applying for his TR / PR ....

But it can only benefit.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

It depends on your exact situation.

- Exactly how long have you been cohabiting together? Lease in both names?
- Do you have any proof of shared financial responsibilities? Transfers between the two of you?

Home Affairs' new regulations (now pushed out to 1 May 2014) will, as they currently stand, require you to be life partners for at least 5 years, proven mainly/usually by satisfying the above two criteria for that period of time.

Thus, while we never advise people to marry for a visa, it does seem like marriage will improve and ease your options.


----------

